# trouver l'IP d'un mac



## eunectes (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'aimerai connaitre l'IP de mon mac mais ne la trouve pas.
Dans les préferences system j'ai trouver une adresse IP mais elle n'est pas complete?





PS. Ibook G3; mac osx mise à jour


----------



## bouilla (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut


Préférences systemes / reseau, elle doit pourtant etre complete

ou

whatismyip.com (entre autre)


----------

